# Ladies who have OVULATION bleeding



## crystaldrops

Hi ladies, 
I'm interested to hear about your experiences of ovulation bleeding, especially if you use opk.
How much do you spot/bleed, how does it look like and is it before, during or after ovulation?

For the past two cycles I started to get worried because around ovulation time I get a sharp pain and right after that a conciderable bright red bleeding, that flows out and stops. It can happen 2 -3 times! Last month it happened 4 days after o was supposed to happen, and that month my period came 4 days late as well, so I'm pretty sure it is because of O!

This month I have bleeding on cd 12 and 13, and again it comes suddenly bright red, and stops after a short while..

Does anybody have the same??


----------



## crystaldrops

Hmm, nobody? Now I'm really worried tgen!


----------



## emmaforster

i had it started cd 11 but was just brown spotting then cd 12 -17 had like red light period not heavy light to medium if that any help xxx


----------



## mardy

Crystaldrops - I've never had it before, but this weekend just gone I had ovulation pulling pains and the usual, and when I wiped there was red blood mixed with cm (sorry about the graphic-ness of that.) My OPKs were negative, and I thought I got a positive one on Wednesday, but it was a close call. I'm thinking that maybe I ovulated at weekend and missed the LH surge on the OPK.

Who knows? All I know is that we have been at it like crazy every day for about two weeks, so if there is an egg there hopefully we've caught it!! If we haven't managed it this month I'm not buying anymore OPK sticks - it has driven me mad peeing on them every day and trying to decide whether the line is darker or at least the same!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have had it and its just barely pink for me the day before O normally and then turns brown discharge day after O...so I duno could be different for everyone though ya never know....


----------



## Beth_welshy

I think I may have had this today. Did an opk but was almost positive. It was pinkish when I wiped. 
Had achy sides too. 

I've never had this before but this month was the first time I took Soy. 

xxx


----------



## MerryMint

I've actually been wondering about this too. Last cycle I had about 4 days of tan cm when AF was due, ended up being two weeks late, so it must have been O spotting. AF came exactly 14 days after the start of the spotting, but I had stopped using OPK's the week before so I can't be sure what day I OV'd.

This cycle same thing - 4 days of tan cm. 2 weeks later I had a small bit of spotting that I thought might be IB, but over a week later and no AF.

I wish I knew, sweetie. Best of luck!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have pelvic/hip pain as well really badly :( but mine is from ENDO


----------



## crystaldrops

Thank you for your input ladies..
I'm thinking may be thyroid is causing it or something? or because I started taking vitamins and supplements, and all of them are blood-thinners ...Before I got married I never had any mid cycle spotting ever, and if I had it I would probably freak out back then! Then some months after starting to think about getting pregnant, I started to get occasional spotting, but the previous two cycles it is just rediculous, I bleed from anything
and from nothing :S
And the worst part of it.. I'm starting to feel a bit nervous duringBD with my husband, because I'm afraid that I'll get one of those random bleedings abd ge will get grossed out if he sees blood :blush: so every time he gets close, I have to run and check whether I'm "spotless" :S and it's only in the second part of the cycle, the unimportant one, when I feel free!


----------



## Smitty

Crystaldrops - I have had Ovulation bleeding almost every cycle. It started years ago (like maybe 10 years ago), and I went on birth control pills so that it would stop. When I went off the pill to try and conceive a year and a half ago, it came back after a few months.

Usually it would be pink / red bleeding around CD9, around the same time I would start to get positive results on OPK's. So for me it happened a couple days before I would ovulate. It would be heavy for one day and then it would taper off to very light spotting over the next few days.

My doctor told me it was completely normal and as a matter of fact, she said it was an excellent fertility sign. She said it meant that I was ovulating every month. I agreed with her, but I was still concerned that large amounts of blood or mucus would be a bad environment for the sperm to live in.

After TTC for 11 months, there was one month where I did not have any ovulation bleeding at all. I took it as a bad sign - that maybe I didn't ovulate that month. I was on vacation, so it was the first time in a long time I wasn't using OPK's (didn't feel like bringing them along), and I wasn't taking my temps. So I just assumed I didn't ovulate and forgot about it. Well, low and behold, I fell pregnant that cycle.

So it makes me wonder if all that gunk was getting in the way after all? I really didn't know what to make of it.

Also - you asked about thyroid issues - I just discovered before I fell pregnant that I am very borderline for having an underactive thyroid (hypothyroidism) - not quite close enough that my dr wants to medicate me, but I am being monitored to make sure it does not get out of control. So I also wonder if that has something to do with the bleeding also. It might be worth getting checked out.


----------



## crystaldrops

Sounds pretty much like my case! I had slight thyroid issues when I was in my early teens, and it went away after taking some iodine supplements... When you started TTC, did you start taking folic acid , omega-3 and other supplements? I think in my case it actually has to do with too much blood thinners, and I use Ginger a lot too.. Whenever I have a slight cut anywhere on my skin it bleeds a lot.. And I noticed the more supplements I take the more I bleed!
I hope though that I
won't have to wait for a "bleedless" cycle to conceive :)
thank you for the info:) 



Smitty said:


> Crystaldrops - I have had Ovulation bleeding almost every cycle. It started years ago (like maybe 10 years ago), and I went on birth control pills so that it would stop. When I went off the pill to try and conceive a year and a half ago, it came back after a few months.
> 
> Usually it would be pink / red bleeding around CD9, around the same time I would start to get positive results on OPK's. So for me it happened a couple days before I would ovulate. It would be heavy for one day and then it would taper off to very light spotting over the next few days.
> 
> My doctor told me it was completely normal and as a matter of fact, she said it was an excellent fertility sign. She said it meant that I was ovulating every month. I agreed with her, but I was still concerned that large amounts of blood or mucus would be a bad environment for the sperm to live in.
> 
> After TTC for 11 months, there was one month where I did not have any ovulation bleeding at all. I took it as a bad sign - that maybe I didn't ovulate that month. I was on vacation, so it was the first time in a long time I wasn't using OPK's (didn't feel like bringing them along), and I wasn't taking my temps. So I just assumed I didn't ovulate and forgot about it. Well, low and behold, I fell pregnant that cycle.
> 
> So it makes me wonder if all that gunk was getting in the way after all? I really didn't know what to make of it.
> 
> Also - you asked about thyroid issues - I just discovered before I fell pregnant that I am very borderline for having an underactive thyroid (hypothyroidism) - not quite close enough that my dr wants to medicate me, but I am being monitored to make sure it does not get out of control. So I also wonder if that has something to do with the bleeding also. It might be worth getting checked out.


----------



## Smitty

Hmmm... the only supplements I started taking when TTC were regular pre-natals, so lots of folic acid, but no omega 3's or anything like that.

And I'm sure you won't have to wait for a "bleedless cycle" to conceive, hun! It will happen soon. :) Best of luck!!!


----------

